# Baritone acoustics



## Jaaaaamie (Apr 26, 2013)

I'm looking to buy another acoustic; I've already got a gypsy jazz guitar but I've been really into finger-style & percussive slappings. 

Most of the stuff I play is down tuned, so I think I'm gonna go for a baritone.

I've been looking at an Alvarez ABT60E which is around £450. There's also the taylor baritones which are about a million pounds so I think I'm staying clear of those for now.

Does anyone have any knowledge of baritones or how to choose one when you don't have access to trying it beforehand?


----------



## erotophonophilia (Apr 26, 2013)

Extended scale = more clarity. The vibration (resonance) comes the guitar itself, instead of an extreme thick string gauge and has better intonation. Think of why a bass uses a longer scale. For a standard guitar to have similar tension, you'd have to use thicker strings, which would sound ridiculously muddy when compared to a baritone. But your hand size and your ability to adapt to a longer scale could be problematic, since you'll use full open chords. I'm 6'3" so a 24.75" always feels small, but since you're playing gypsy jazz, I'd got with the baritone.


----------



## penguin_316 (Apr 27, 2013)

My old bandmate has a Tacoma Baritone Thunderhawk like this. Sounds magical, really beautiful.

29" scale though, but extremely playable for some reason. Didin't really limit me at all, although I'm used to 28" baritones.

Sounds excellent with a capo as well.

http://www.musiciansfriend.com/guitars/tacoma-bm6c-thunderhawk-baritone-acoustic-guitar


----------



## Jaaaaamie (Apr 27, 2013)

The tacoma does sound very rich from Youtube, 29 inch scale jheeez. I need to find out what scale my current acoustic has, but there's nothing about it online, time to get the tape measure out.

Also, I read that when you order from another country (I'm from the UK) you lose your warranty.

I don't know if it's worth having an acoustic being smashed round a plane or paddle boat however they bring it across the puddle.


----------



## celticelk (Apr 27, 2013)

Most acoustics are in the 24-25" range, I think. I seem to recall that Selmer-style "gypsy" guitars can be odd scale lengths, but I forget in which direction.

Ovation has a 26.5"-scale acoustic-electric that's basically a budget version of the Kaki King sig, which has had pretty good reviews and might even be in stock at a UK shop.


----------



## yingmin (Apr 27, 2013)

Jaaaaamie said:


> Also, I read that when you order from another country (I'm from the UK) you lose your warranty.



Tacoma doesn't really exist any more, so I don't think you'd need to worry about that.

You may also want to look into Avante. I never got a chance to play one, but they were one of the MusicYo brands, along with Steinberger and Kramer, and they were the first baritone acoustics I ever saw.


----------



## Trespass (Apr 27, 2013)

Petit Bouche manouche guitars generally have a 26" scale.

I don't think very highly of the Taylor Baritones (and play them a lot while goofing around Long & McQuade). For that money, get something custom from a small time builder.

It does, however, play very well - You can't always guarantee that from a small time builder.


----------



## lawizeg (May 7, 2013)

If I'm 5'3", would a baritone be ridiculous?


----------



## Winspear (May 7, 2013)

lawizeg said:


> If I'm 5'3", would a baritone be ridiculous?



Just think - could you play the stretches with 2 frets added behind the nut? That's how it will be. I wouldn't play body size into it - just what chord shapes you like to use and the lowest fret you are comfortable using them on. That said these Alvarez look like pretty huge guitars in terms of the body, regardless of scale length, so that may be a comfort issue.

I'm looking at picking up two of these Alvarez acoustics right now, funny I should see this thread. I want one for D standard and one for open C. It would be cool to be able to capo them at 2nd fret and get a standard scale E std. + open D, too


----------



## Given To Fly (May 7, 2013)

The Taylor 8 string baritone (6 string guitar with 2 strings doubled) is not an easy guitar to play. That guitar will show you what high string tension feels like!


----------



## Winspear (May 7, 2013)

Given To Fly said:


> The Taylor 8 string baritone (6 string guitar with 2 strings doubled) is not an easy guitar to play. That guitar will show you what high string tension feels like!



Common thing I see said about baritone guitars - 'higher string tension'. Whether being stated as a pro or a con, I don't like this statement as it's easily misleading. A baritone simply allows you to use lighter strings to achieve the same tension in the same tuning (resulting in clearer tone) - OR tune lower with the same strings and retain the same tension. 
Of course, if you like 12s in E on 25.5" you aren't going to want to use the same on 28"..But you can tune the 12s to D instead, or tune to E with 11s for example. If you find a baritone to be too tight you are simply using the wrong strings.


----------



## djentinc (May 7, 2013)

The Taylor baritone acoustics sound awesome, Acle from TesseracT used an 8 string baritone for some of the guitars on the Perspective EP.



Given To Fly said:


> The Taylor 8 string baritone (6 string guitar with 2 strings doubled) is not an easy guitar to play. That guitar will show you what high string tension feels like!



As EtherialEntity said, if the string tension is too high, then you are using the wrong strings. Either get lighter gauge strings or tune the guitar down.


----------



## JoeyW (May 24, 2013)

Has anyone tried one of these? I'm in the same boat looking for something to handle lower tunings with the percussive stuff. Just trying to find an alternative to the Taylor Baritone which is seeming like the best choice so far.

Alvarez Baritone Guitar Joe Veillette and MTD | eBay


----------



## Given To Fly (May 24, 2013)

djentinc said:


> The Taylor baritone acoustics sound awesome, Acle from TesseracT used an 8 string baritone for some of the guitars on the Perspective EP.
> 
> 
> 
> As EtherialEntity said, if the string tension is too high, then you are using the wrong strings. Either get lighter gauge strings or tune the guitar down.



They do sound awesome! But the one I played was in a guitar store; I don't think they would allowed me to put lighter gauge strings on it.


----------



## Jaaaaamie (May 29, 2013)

I know this thread is dying but I bought the Alvarez ABT60E and it's literally the best thing I've ever played. It's perfectly set up, no buzzing, real deep rich sound, I feel like I've robbed them only paying £450.

Will post a video soon.

But yeah anyone looking to get a reasonably priced barry, get this one


----------



## noise in my mind (Jul 27, 2013)

sorry to bump this old thread, but I was wondering if anyone else had any suggestions


----------



## penguin_316 (Jul 27, 2013)

Randomly stumbled upon this thread again...Tacoma Thunderhawk series are just the end all be all for this thread. Amazing quality, amazing price, so alive. I have played a baritone Taylor and owned a few Taylors in my day. I love them but it's not the same at all.

I don't understand how, but the 29" scale length is noticeable but not unplayable. Stretches in frets 1-3 sure, but the rest is very doable. Don't be intimidated to try it...


----------



## noise in my mind (Jul 27, 2013)

thanks, I'm thinking of going with the Alvarez, the tacoma 29 might be to much for me lol.


----------

